# Caue Takes a Major Header



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

And I have a lot more gray hair. I took the boys to the beach today and was snapping pictures when Caue decided to leap off a 5' high ledge. His back paws slipped and he took a big nose dive into the beach. Don't tell him I posted pictures of his less than graceful maneuver. 

I was fine after the crash and enjoyed the remainder of his beach visit.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh, how scary. I'm so glad he (and you) are no worse for the wear. Give him a big kiss for me!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

That looks scary Did Caue jump up real fast and look around to see if anyone saw him? lol

Glad you both are OK!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Man, Rob, that would've given me a heart attack, but then Finn has already had a broken back, so I know the drill. Glad that Caue's bit of clumsiness only resulted in a bit of embarrassment (and that only if we tell him you posted those photos)!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Yes he did Al. Then he tore off down the beach like nothing happened. Once I knew he was fine I couldn't stop laughing.



AlanK said:


> That looks scary Did Caue jump up real fast and look around to see if anyone saw him? lol
> 
> Glad you both are OK!


----------



## Riverangel (Jun 13, 2011)

So happy to hear Caue was okay. Looks like it could've been bad.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Awe....poor Caue!! I'm glad he wasn't seriously hurt. Probably more embarassed than anything!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm glad you could laugh after, watching that series of pics made my heart skip a beat, I can only imagine you were probably wishing for a defibralator for a minute or two. Geese, your boys are daredevils.

Nice catch with the camera though!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Oh, ouch! Glad he is ok.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'd have been terrifed to see Ike take a header like that. Glad Caue's OK. I'd have had a whole head of white hair after that scare!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG, Rob, that is super scary. So glad he's ok.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Ouch Caue! Don't do that again!! Geeze!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

They just pop up and shake it off. Good for you Caue!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow, I hate it when stuff like that happens. Glad he's okay


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

glad hes ok! ahahahah love how you captured the fall... I had a good laugh too


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

So glad he is okay! My heart was in my throat as I went from picture to picture.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

OMG...major dog spill!!! My heart skipped a beat when I saw that landing! It pays to be young!


----------



## Evie (Dec 22, 2011)

Oh, man, they'd have had to carry _me_ off the beach... glad he's all right!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Poor Caue!!! Have to tease you Rob, like a typical man you kept clicking away as he crashed!!! LOL!!! So glad he's OK!!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I was cringing as I scrolled down to see what happened. Poor (and silly!!) boy. Whew. Glad he's OK and you didn't have a heart attack watching that transpire!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Even knowing he was okay, those pictures made my heart race.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I think I would have been rushing home to change me undies after seeing that. Glad that he survived unscathed


----------



## abowman (Jan 5, 2012)

That darn seaweed it gets the best of us all the time!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Made my heart skip a few beats! Can't believe you had the presents of mind to keep snapping pictures. So glad he is fine and just a bit of embarrassment. Yikes!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

good grief! SO glad Caue is OK!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

That would have scared the you know what out of me! Glad that silly boy is ok!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Ah jeez!! Caue! Quit scaring the heck out of your dad (and the rest of us too!). Glad he's okay!!


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Ouch! Glad he is okay.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Wow, Caue, you are one tough boy! Glad you both are o.k.....


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Yikes! Glad he and you are ok!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Boys will be boys, huh? Great shots, that had to hurt.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

youch !! that looks a fair old tumble, good to hear he's ok though and pity you didn't get a pic of the Oak s******ing at him. All good fun though !!!


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Oh! (_*gasp*_) Poor Caue. I'm glad he's ok.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

OUCH! Poor boy! I'm glad he's younger! 

My first golden took a flying leap off a retaining wall and ended up messing up his forearm. He was 12 and it was a slow healing process for him. The only good thing that came out of it was the ER vet who saw him (it was a Sunday afternoon) was his former acupuncture vet at our regular veterinary clinic (she left a year previously and was doing ER work exclusively). She took such pity on him she offered acupuncture to us from her home. We took her up on it and she continued until he died a year and a half later.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Your guy, sure takes alot of risks! I would had been so scared ,for him.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

What a nosedive! Very glad he is ok.


----------



## Wimbles (Mar 25, 2010)

So glad he is ok....though I did have just a little giggle when I knew everything turned out fine. Great sequence of action shots though don't mind if we don't see any of the same soon!


----------



## attagirl (Aug 11, 2011)

Awesome pictures! I'd crop and frame that second one. Just tell him that was the one you showed everyone!  He looks like he's got it together at that point!  

I'm glad he wasn't hurt.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

If I had your dogs, they would have put me in the funny farm a long time ago


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Ouch!! That looks painful! Glad he is okay


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Are you SURE he's OK? WOW!!!!! That was quite the face plant!


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Wow!! I can't believe you were able to continue with your photographing. I would have been screaming bloody murder. Hope Caue is still ok.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

dare devil!!!I am glad he is ok!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

GoldenCamper said:


> If I had your dogs, they would have put me in the funny farm a long time ago


:yes::yes::yes::yes::yes:

AND they wouldn't be taken so places they could have so much fun at.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

geez, that scared the heck out of me. My hair would have turned many shades of gray from that. Glad that he and you are both okay!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Just checking in to make sure nothing developed later. Glad there's no news!


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Maniac Dog!


----------



## Sweet Summer Time (Nov 24, 2010)

Oh my goodness!!!!!! So glad he was alright and has a hard head!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm so glad he is OK but I like the pictures.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

How did you catch so many frames with the camera?

Cannella will go over a cliff without any thought and we've had a few scares....warnings to me to keep her on leash until we climb down, thank you!

I am glad he is ok!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I had the camera set to it's "action setting" which has a high frame rate of like 5 frames per second.



Angelina said:


> How did you catch so many frames with the camera?
> 
> Cannella will go over a cliff without any thought and we've had a few scares....warnings to me to keep her on leash until we climb down, thank you!
> 
> I am glad he is ok!


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

My sammy did something similar to this at the beach, although I don't have a picture. 

We were walking along a pathway, that was about 6 feet up from the rocky beach below (in York). And Sammy was making eye contact with me, as he was trained to do. And all of a sudden he steps to close to the end and fell all the way to the the rocks below, not on his face thankfully. He was just fine, although my hand was bruised from the leash pulling on my hand. I also almost had a heart attach. He didn't act like anything had happened, nor did he understand why I was hugging all over him, not that he was about to complain about that.


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

Poor Caue. Sounds like he didn't miss a beat though. Funny boy.

It sure is amazing how you were able to catch all the photos....those cameras are wonderful!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Sheesh, my crummy camera wouldn't have even taken one picture in that amount of time! Glad he was OK.


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

Ohhhh my goodness. That was a sarcy moment. Glad to hear he is okay.


----------

